

Create Google Deep Dream-style images in your browser - derwiki
https://dreamscopeapp.com

======
JosephRedfern
It's good to make such things easily accessible, but would be nice if you
linked/credited Google with the implementation behind this project.

You should also make it clear that processed images are publicly visible (if,
indeed, they are).

~~~
derwiki
I'm not sure the owners of the site know I posted it here. I'm not an owner.
You should let them know directly if you feel strongly.

------
nutmeg
For those wanting to create Deep Dream images without the setup hassle, I had
a good experience using the Docker image from
[https://github.com/ryankennedyio/deep-dream-
generator](https://github.com/ryankennedyio/deep-dream-generator)

Gives you the IPython notebook so you can install different training sets, try
different parameters, etc.

------
amelius
I want to use a different training set. That is the hard part.

~~~
raldi
Right -- I've had enough dogs and eyeballs.

~~~
chippy
This is the list. [http://image-net.org/challenges/LSVRC/2014/browse-
synsets](http://image-net.org/challenges/LSVRC/2014/browse-synsets)

You can see it had a load of dog specific image sets added to it (Synsets new
in ILSVRC2012). What I don't know is whether it's possible to remove all the
dog images and remain with the more varied image sets.

------
cwmma
It is so amazingly disturbing

[https://dreamscopeapp.com/i/ZTBsNTKfTv](https://dreamscopeapp.com/i/ZTBsNTKfTv)

------
ocb
Ha, self transforming machine elves filter! DMT fascinates me, and that is
indeed the vibe I get from these images.

------
alexnking
Another easy way to play with this is the DeepDreamer mac app
([http://realmacsoftware.com/deepdreamer/](http://realmacsoftware.com/deepdreamer/)),
although it has some size limitations unless you purchase it ($15).

------
krazydad
Here are 4 other such services - the first one is particularly nice.

[http://dreamingwith.us/](http://dreamingwith.us/)
[http://dreamdeeply.com/](http://dreamdeeply.com/) [http://psychic-vr-
lab.com/deepdream/](http://psychic-vr-lab.com/deepdream/)
[http://deepdream.pictures/](http://deepdream.pictures/)

